# Best Target



## Mathews Hunter9 (Sep 16, 2007)

What target do you have and how well do you like it. What is the best target you've ever shot. I have a Rhinehart 18-1 and I love it. It is super durable and has easy arrow removal. What do you guys think the best target is.


----------



## MUZZYxSHOOTER (Jan 1, 2007)

SPYDERWEB TARGETS HANDS DOWN

Its what i own, and its the best field point target on the market, easy 1 finger arrow removal, and they will last and last.
They are the only targets i shoot, and they will stay the same as long as i own a bow.
Take a look at one if you get the chance and you will want one for your home range im sure, lol
Hope this helps.


----------



## master hunter (Oct 9, 2007)

block targets for a normal target

rineharts for 3d

they ar the best that i hav had


----------



## Backlash (Feb 18, 2008)

18-1 is by far better than any bag target. The price is fair when you consider how durable it is. I guess I should be a sales rep for them as I am sold on them.


----------



## deerburner (Jun 3, 2008)

MUZZYxSHOOTER said:


> SPYDERWEB TARGETS HANDS DOWN
> 
> Its what i own, and its the best field point target on the market, easy 1 finger arrow removal, and they will last and last.
> They are the only targets i shoot, and they will stay the same as long as i own a bow.
> ...


+1, i love the spyderweb targets:wink:, ihave some morrel targets 2, they're alright, but the spyderwebs are better by far, i shoot at verns shop[the guy who makes them]. me and my dad had one of the first ones ever produced wich was a prototype that vern gave to us to test.


----------



## Mathews Hunter9 (Sep 16, 2007)

Ive shot the Block 4x4 and ive shot the Glen Del buck and now I am shooting the Rhinehart 18-1 and it is so much better. When i shot a Block 4x4 that my friend had it seemed to fall apart real easy, especially when I shot it with broadheads. The 18-1 seals up when you shoot it with a broadhead and lasts way longer. Ive shot probably 200 times with a fieldpoint and probably 500 times with a broadhead in the same side and you can't even tell.


----------



## No.1 Hoyt (Mar 11, 2007)

delta deadstop is a great target!


----------



## Robinhooder3 (Jun 18, 2008)

I just got a mckenzey shot blocker yesterday and it's wonderful. Easy arrow removal and I shot it a few times and I can barly tell where my arrows were afer I pulled them out.


----------



## hoytboy101 (Dec 17, 2007)

I like the block or the 18-1.


----------

